# Lightest ever R32 GTR may be up for grabs



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We've been offered a sponsership deal for next year we simply can't refuse but it would mean selling the Pro GTR we have been working on.

Its probably the lightest R32 GTR chassis ever built with 100s of hours already gone into it.

It has all of the original chassis rails, original floor and firewall and original rear end etc with a lightweight chrome moly cage.

The goal was to be finished under 1000kg and as it sits with no motor, box and windows etc its under 500kg.

It doesn't have to be a drag car, it could suit track as well with different suspension and brakes.

Here's a build thread showing some of the work but I was keeping alot of the detail to myself at that stage:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/140069-rips-r32-gtr-project.html

Alot more has been done to the chassis than is shown there and there are a huge amount of brand new high quality parts to go with it.











I'd be happy to finish the car to any stage or sell the rolling/steering chassis and part out the rest.

E-mail me if anyone is interested.........


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

What car rob, lol


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

gtroc said:


> What car rob, lol


Exactly :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I hope its finished by yourselves Rob, thats my favourite thread on here  lol


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

You turned your Skyline into an Ariel Atom ... !!!

Hope the new owner lets you finish the build.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

What's with the Sig Bajie?


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

Mook said:


> What's with the Sig Bajie?


translates to some jap codes, but vbulletin has mangled em - "One hundred and five-performance Bajiearukei Seriuzu" according to google


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Is that what it is!
I been buying lottery tickets with those numbers since my work laptop has been taken away and I am using a loaner until it is returned.
Thought it was just me but I guess anyone with Japanese text in their sig will be getting it.

Bajiearukei Seriuzu lol Serious Bajie hehe


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I've had offers on some parts but would like to find a home for the car first, surely someone wants a super light R32 race car, would be awesome starting point for a track car too.

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I dont think its worth much as theres so little of the GTR left ...
So about 10% left, say 25k complete...
Ill start the bidding at $2500



Makes perfect sence to me.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Ill start the bidding at $2500
> 
> 
> 
> Makes perfect sence to me.


It doesn't surprise me that it make sence to you Glen, I just thought you of all people would know the lighter something gets the MORE its worth :chuckle:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Do you have a figure in mind Rob? PM me if you wish


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

freakazoid3 said:


> Do you have a figure in mind Rob? PM me if you wish


Take a look through the build thread and e-mail me a list of exactly what you would want included and we can go from there.

There's so many new parts that "could" be included we'd go back and forth forever otherwise.

Rob


----------



## NATEDG (Jul 28, 2010)

Did you sell this Rob or is it stashed in the shed?

Nate


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

NATEDG said:


> Did you sell this Rob or is it stashed in the shed?
> 
> Nate


Up for sale again January of this year, take a look here
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/159583-rips-built-pro-gtr.html


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

Any idea as to what the 26+box weigh?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

5sp + transfer is aprox 90kg
Engine about 250-300kg with ancilleries

does that 500kg include prop, shafts etc etc


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

Damn our engines are heavy.... Anyways, one would think this supershaved chassis be around 300kg at most... But more than that where? Floor and firewall?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

jasaircraft said:


> Any idea as to what the 26+box weigh?


Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: How Much Does an RB26 Weigh?


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks I have to remove my engine in some time as something has happened.in there, I will weigh it comolete once its out, kts basically all stock.


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

how light would this project be?


----------

